# Playstation headset



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone use these if so which one? I'm afraid of been a bit geeky buy I'm sick of shouting at the TV and them not hearing:wall:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Just look on amazon for a Bluetooth one mate, will be you best (and cheapest) bet :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Also yea, I use one, use it on battlefield 3 with a
Mate so we can both RUIN the person that keeps killing us


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the Sony one which is quite good but any Bluetooth one should work.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a turtle beach headset. Its slightly pricey but the quality is excellent.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

As above I have the turtle beach PX21's with the 5.1 surround sound and the sound is amazing!!! So much easier too play the game. Even though the connections on them broke but it's an easy fix!

Well worth the €140


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Jdm boy said:


> As above I have the turtle beach PX21's with the 5.1 surround sound and the sound is amazing!!! So much easier too play the game. Even though the connections on them broke but it's an easy fix!
> 
> Well worth the €140


I bought my little brother the PX21's before Xmas for £55 from HMV and he loves them


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

I have the Astro A40s and they are the muts nuts. May be a bit to much for what you want but there are plenty out there to choose from. I would advise a set of turtle beaches will do the trick also good for sound whoring in cod


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Ive a playstation earpiece headset thing, never even used it. No box etc tho. £10

PM me if you want it


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Different system but I've had wireless and wired headsets for my Xbox and the sound quality is much better from a wired headset 

sent from a baked bean can via a piece of string


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> Different system but I've had wireless and wired headsets for my Xbox and the sound quality is much better from a wired headset
> 
> sent from a baked bean can via a piece of string


as a dual console owner i have to say the lobbys for the likes of cod etc are much better quality than via a bluetooth on the ps3.i blame it on the fact that any 10 year old bluetooth cheapo headset can be used on the ps3 but the 360 is far more restricted to headsets (thats not to say you cant get cheapo headsets for the 360) but i find the audio quality much better via 360.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have PX5 and there great.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It really depends on what functions you want and what your budget it. Another consideration is how it connects to you PS3.

I was recently looking for a new headset for online GT5 league racing so I needed something with decent sound and a microphone. I wasn't bothered about wireless as some reviews I looked at said they aren't reliable and also I didn't want to be messing around with a power supply for the base unit and batteries for the headset.

In the end I went for these Tritton 720+:-









They are wired so no mains supply needed. They connect to the optical digital output for the sound and by USB for the mic and power. So far I'm very pleased with them. They do everything I need very well and the feedback from my racing buddies is that the sound quality of my voice is very good. One neat design concept is the fact that you can independently increase/decrease the sound of the game and the sound of other peoples chat as well as muting your own voice. They aren't the cheapest and can be had for around £100 and can be purchased from Argos. They are in my opinion a quality product for serious gamers. More info is here:-

http://www.trittonaudio.com/prod/720plus.asp

The only negative is that until I get an optical digital splitter I have to keep swapping the cables over as normally I take an optical digital output to my AV amp.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

So what about headphones which here other players footsteps, direction of incoming fire etc do all headsets do this? I was under the impression I needed turtle beach or trittion etc


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

There are a number of different headsets that offer different options from stereo up to full on 7.1 surround sound. You will only truly get the direction of footsteps from a true 5.1 or 7.1 system. The 'fake' surround sound systems will do a reasonable job of interpreting the direction of the sound. From my understanding there are 2 factors. Firstly the digital decoding of the surround signal from the PS3 (this is usually done in a little box of tricks with the headset) and secondly, the number of speakers in each headphone cup. Its a bit like cheap hifi's or home cinema packages that are surround sound but only 2 speakers. The sound can never be like a surround system with 5 speakers and a sub.

Below is the box of tricks that decodes the digital output from the ps3









My cheaper headset only has one speaker per side so gives in interpretation of surround sound which is all I need for racing games. The more expensive True 5.1 has multiple speakers


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The ones you mention above have this "box of tricks"?
Scrap that, read a review which told me it does.
May be buying a set very soon


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

possul said:


> The ones you mention above have this "box of tricks"?
> Scrap that, read a review which told me it does.
> May be buying a set very soon


Yep the triton 720+ have the box of tricks but only one speaker I think but for what I need its prefect. I do play Black ops but haven't tried with the headset yet I'll report back on that one. I think the 'true' triton 5.1 headset is about £50 more and requires a main power supply to the digital 'box of tricks' as well.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I just have a nokia bluetooth ear piece, works fine.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Yep the triton 720+ have the box of tricks but only one speaker I think but for what I need its prefect. I do play Black ops but haven't tried with the headset yet I'll report back on that one. I think the 'true' triton 5.1 headset is about £50 more and requires a main power supply to the digital 'box of tricks' as well.


Is the difference 5.1 true surround and just 7.1 surround.
I need to but one with true for more speakers then?
Get cracking on COD then!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

The 7.1 which I have has one speaker per ear and is processed 'fake' surround. The 'true' 5.1 headset (more expensive) has the 5 speakers per ear and is actual true 5.1 surround.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

If you want to hear footsteps you want to be moving up frrom a bluetooth earpiece. Whilst the tritton 720s are awesome, the baby brother ax180 can be had for about a quarter of the price. I played aroun 400 hours of bf3 with the bluetooth gioteck ex-01 and around 500 with the ax180. The 180s are a vast improvement and mean I can play in the company of others as you can set it to output to the headphones only. No more visitors asking what the russian soldiers are saying! Over 100 saves from knifing thanks to them.
All comes down to your budget.
10 under, bluetooth.
45 under tritton ax180 or the px21 (I think that's the cheaper TB one)
Over that see if you can try someone elses. I know a lot of competitive ps3 users who aren't skyping use the 720s.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I've had px21 and the ambient sounds just weren't loud enough. Nor did they give a good idea of we're someone may be.
Last ones a bought were on offer for around £45, if the ax180 are similar in spec and sound then il spend a bit more


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Another vote for turtle beach px21s worth every penny


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I went out today and bought the TB px21 and the TB DSS, and I'm really impressed thanks guys now just gotta improve my skills playing the game:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

And footsteps are clear etc etc online?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

possul said:


> And footsteps are clear etc etc online?


Every thing seem to be very clear but I can only compare against the TV speaker it's a BIG differance :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

possul said:


> And footsteps are clear etc etc online?


Annoying thing about that and the new cods are they've made footsteps much much quieter and added it as a perk w*****s haha good choice though mate!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

well had quick go Black Ops 2 last night with the TB's and it turned into 5hrs makes game play 100% better :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad you like them mate spent about as long on zombies ignored the gfs texts so now im in the dog house, she doesnt understand these things cannot be paused


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> Glad you like them mate spent about as long on zombies ignored the gfs texts so now im in the dog house, she doesnt understand these things cannot be paused


What's your user name? Mine is

Nick_Smeaton


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

LukeWS mate  currently trying out assasins creed 3 but usually on cod multiplayer in the evenings and the occasional zombies even though im hopeless, more of a distraction for the zombies whilst my mates pick them off haha


----------

